# Help On Route To And From Greece



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Heading down next month to Ancona to get the ferry across to Igoumentsa. I was wanting to return via Albania, Montenegro but my insurance wont cover me. So decided to come back via Bulgaria, Romania. Does anyone have any information and costs on crossing the Danube with a 7.5 m motorhome. Also in researching the route, lots of people seem to say that the road surfaces are extremely bad! Is it worth going that way or are you better getting a return ticket back to Ancona.
Any thoughts or any uptodate information would be gratefully received.
Derek


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Derek
We did it and the roads aren't that bad really, the main roads anyway. There are worse in the UK! The bridge toll across the danube as you cross from Bulgaria into Romania is quite cheap can't remember exactly but about 7 pounds i think. 
Having said that i would imagine that you'd spend more in fuel driving the long way round than simply paying the ferry back the other way.

Matt


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Matt, I see after Sofia you headed across to Brasov and crossed the bridge at Ruse. We were planning from Sofia going directly north and cross the Danube at Vidin or Bechet but have been told it can be in excess of 50 euro just to cross the river.
Has anyone else had recent experience of these ferries?
Glad to see we weren't the only ones in the cold. The night of 4 feb we were in the alps in our van, it was minus 22.5. Diesel waxed up, 24 hours before we could get it started.
Hope the rest of your trip goes well. Great to see 2 young ones having great adventures.
Derek & Bel


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Strangely enough Caravan Guard do fully comprehensive insurance for Albania, Bosnia, Macedonia and Serbia for 30 days for £53 on top of a standard policy but frustratingly don't do 365 day european cover - a maximum of 8 months abroad.

If you do head up through Bulgaria head straight for a Lidl, you won't believe the prices after Greece easily 50% cheaper and diesel about £1.08 a litre. All of the co-ordinates are on Lidls website, we stopped at Petritch (41.39801, 23.20913). Also make sure you call in and see Nick and Nicky at Camping Veliko Tarnovo - probably the best camp site in Eastern Europe - certainly the best English Breakfasts anyway and Veliko Tarnovo itself is well worth a stopover. Taxi £4 from the site (parking is a nightmare).

If you had up to the Black Sea coast and up through Constanta rather than Ruse you can cross without any charge. There are loads of campsites right on the beach of the Black Sea (many ASCSI) also. The road from Constanta to Bucharest is motorway and is excellent and allows another overnight stop in the capital at Camping Casa Alba. Don't bother with the bus, a Taxi is only about £5 and the sightseeing bus is £10 each which we normally never do but mad an exception here!

The Transfagarasan Pass won't be open yet so that will dictate your route to some degree, but the motorways are fine.

Don't forget your vignettes for both Bulgaria and Romania at the borders.

There is more on our route through Romania here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Romania

Let us know how you get on - we loved these countries!


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I have already renewed my insurance last week with saga who up until January did cover most of the countries I wanted but for some reason they have stopped but have now included Tunisia - very strange! 
I must sit and study your blogs , it is quite an amazing web site you have. I will definitely be heading for Lidl when leaving Greece.
Thanks again for info.
Derek


----------

